# Getting back in shape for summer



## dirty andy (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, January's almost over so a week ago I had somewhat of an epiphany~ i wAnna get back in shape so I can travel when it gets warm, and my hours get cut at work.

So far shits been light, because I work fifty hours a week working out is pretty much the last thing I wanna do when I wake up for, or get home from, work. Still, I go three days on, one off with thirty push-ups, thirty sit ups, 30 leg lifts, thirty double curls and the bane of my fucking existence......... Flutter kicks >:0

I do that shit when j wake up for work, then do my best to eat breakfast. I really been trying to eat three squares instead of gorging myself on food I can steal from work so I won't have to buy any/eat later. Then I do that same shut after work, but I also walk. I walk down the steepest hill in lock haven, stroll almost two miles one way, pick up a dollar fifty can of genny for this old bird who lives in government housing, give it to her, warm up, then ascend that bastard hill to my apartment.

Also beer and cig consumption. I got one of those electronic cigarette things, lowered the nicotine to three mg, and I haven't smoked a whole cig in six days. I don't get winded near as easily already. But the alcohol thing stressed me out the most and still is. I was drinking a twelve pak every night, like EVERY night, more on my actual days off, so I cut back to one can of yuengling on the days I work. I have off today so I have a miller hi life forty in the fridge but that's where I'm calling it a day on that. I'd be lying if I said I didn't drink that much, sooo all my delicious brew consumption has gotta be downsized. I am kinda having trouble sleeping though and I think it's cause I'm not drinking as much. It's annoying.

So far I suppose it's working because my arms shoulders gut and legs killlll me at work, but hopefully I will be in tip top shape to hit Erie, Pittsburgh and Boston by May. That's the goal anyway.

Tips, tricks, ideas? I'm just not tryna be huffin and puffin shouldering my bag crawling to the on ramp in dunnztown come May xD haha.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 27, 2016)

I think you should allow yourself 4 beers a day and punish yourself by doing a mile per beer until you decide drinking isn't as fun as it used to be. I think hamburgers are way better than beer.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## dirty andy (Jan 27, 2016)

That diagram is funny cause I work at five guys and also had to stop gorging myself on delicious never frozen cheeseburgers.  lol the other day I put a slice of cheese on a single cooked patty wrapped it Ina leaf of lettuce and devoured it instead of my normal. XD haha 

I miss you mayo, grilled onion, grilled mushroom, bacon, barbecue sauce double patty burger!!!!


----------



## Tude (Jan 27, 2016)

I had quit smoking (totally - it had dwindled down anyway) when I was in training for my first century. Cause my chest hurt when doing even small hills, but thought I was doing pretty good - so went out on bike club's first ride of the year - meh 20 miles in late Winter. Of course what I didn't know was whoever designed that course picked every freaking big hill around me. I struggled and sounded like a freight train going up the hills. ugh. But as time went on and no smoking - the breathing got way better - even for working out. So that really helped me.


----------



## Freerange Butters (Jan 27, 2016)

Just do something you like. Like me right now I don't really like to exercise because i view it as a chore but I've recently been working on my handstands and learning how to breakdance and I've been having allot of fun doing it. I've been having so much fun that I do them everywhere I can and give no fucks what other people think and I'm building strength in the process too 

Eating right is the most important thing if you want to build strength and muscle real fast. Try to eat more whole foods and healthy saturated fats (butter, lard, tallow,coconut oil) and eat plenty of complete protiens so you can repair your flesh that you breakdown everyday. Your body is like a car, if you want it to run efficiently youve go to give it the right fuel. And remember to STAY AWAY FROM PROCESSED AND REFINED FOODS!!!


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 27, 2016)

i use my life as exercise, ride a bicycle to work and back (20 miles a day) walk 8 miles for fun, do some dancing whenever i feel like it, and it's all good. i gradually quit smoking like two years ago. it gets easier as time goes on, good luck dude


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Jan 27, 2016)

huh, I thought looking good in the summer was for yuppies. yeah but I feel you on needing to get in shape... I admit I've been abusing my body lately... cigarettes, alcohol, not enough food.. I get a lot of exercise thought due to my job and walking/skating and biking around. but that's no use if you ain't eating.. that walking up the hill sounds like a good routine... my advice is stick to that or mix it up with a different location walking the same way every night tends to make me hate my life... that's just me.. stick with it homie




7xMichael said:


> I think you should allow yourself 4 beers a day and punish yourself by doing a mile per beer until you decide drinking isn't as fun as it used to be.


before or after said beers have been consumed?





Tude said:


> had quit smoking (totally - it had dwindled down anyway) when I was in training for my first century. Cause my chest hurt when doing even small hills, but thought I was doing pretty good - so went out on bike club's first ride of the year - meh 20 miles in late Winter. Of course what I didn't know was whoever designed that course picked every freaking big hill around me. I struggled and sounded like a freight train going up the hills. ugh. But as time went on and no smoking - the breathing got way better - even for working out. So that really helped me.


how did you quit smoking


----------



## creature (Jan 28, 2016)

please let my heart attack be fast..

or my boat sink swiftly..

please never let my fear live longer than my hope.

please keep my jaws strong & never place me where i must choose between peace & questions of failure..

please help me have enough common sense to take care of myself

&. O God, please, if you love us at all, & if at all possible, have enough mercy to keep us from failing slowly...


Please keep my trains slow, & please keep me kind enough that i might hope for kindness..

& please never let my vices be so great that i should ever become more than a mere annoyance to others, and never a detriment to their comfort.

please keep me from guilt, and measuring myself against the perfection i hope for.

i am a grunt, and i am dirty, & i am hard.

it is only so much as i am able to, through these, that i might serve what are my deepest hopes.

*preserve* me from perfection, because anything that i am not is only a distraction from what i should be.

God, I love my fucking Saki..


& fuck anyone who thinks i do not deserve what i enjoy, so long as what i enjoy does not harm.


& if it harms, O God, if it harms,

please bring me closer to what i should be, by loving what i should be
more than what i am.

should i lie to myself, O source of All that Has Meaning,

please destroy me, before i forget what truth may be..

if it harms, then please make me wise, before there is any more harm, beyond the moment of knowing it.

& please let others forgive me,

unless they are too fucking thin skinned to understand what fucking forgiveness is, to begin with..

"There is no wisdom greater than kindness, & you must love others as yourself.."

please, O god, O whatever, O, O, O & Oh...

o my soul & my love..

my one, single, great & loving

. mystery..


my one clear & simple & obvious


. Truth..


help us to be gentle with ourselves, when we are not able to be what we wish we could be.

preserve us from excuses, but keep us human, & do not let us distract ourselves with more guilt
than we actually need to bear..


; )


c


----------



## dirty andy (Jan 28, 2016)

I underestimated the cardio of Hackeysack xD

I gradually walk further everyday now, it's getting better. I'd have to say the most annoying thing is trying to do this after a ten hour shift at work, but it's getting better. Cheers all!!


----------

